# Phragmipedium Daniel Nolte



## Daniel Nolte (Jan 18, 2018)

Phragmipedium Daniel Nolte (schlimii x kovachii) x besseae flava


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Hi Dan, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yay besseae hybrids! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2018)

Love the "hot-lips" look of that flower! 

Welcome Dan!


----------



## Daniel Nolte (Jan 18, 2018)

I am sorry that I didn't introduce myself to you. I am a orchid grower from Germany. I grow orchids for 25 years now. Most of the time I spend with slipper orchids. I only can do window swill culture. This orchid flowered on birthday. The flower opened exactly on January the 10th. Manolo gave me the opportunity to register it. I was thinking quite long time for a name. But as it was some kind of birthday present I gave it my own one. Better fotos will be shot in a few days as soon as the second flower opens.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 18, 2018)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Daniel. I am a slipper specialist myself. When I was in Cologne in 2001 I was surprised at the number and quality of the Paphs. for sale at the bahnhof. Happy growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2018)

cool to have a plant named after yourself!


----------



## blondie (Jan 21, 2018)

Very nice I like the colour and the shap of the pouch congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2018)

Welcome, Daniel, and congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Nolte (Jan 22, 2018)

Some new Pics!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Daniel, this is a very nice flower!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome and greetings from Luxembourg!!!! A beautiful flower!!!! Jean


----------



## Earen (Jan 23, 2018)

Very nice. Greetings!


----------



## Peru (Jan 24, 2018)

Fantastic<!


----------



## Hien (Jan 27, 2018)

pretty


----------



## Daniel Nolte (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you very much for all the nicht replies. I received some Fotos of a branched one today. Unfortunately I can't share them but they are beautiful. I will receive a division of it in June. So I can show some flowers of it when it flowers for me.


----------



## mccallen (May 2, 2019)

Here is my Phrag.Daniel Nolte, blooming today.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2019)

Lovely color on this Phrag. I think you missed an
opportunity to name it "Hot Lips". ;>) Welcome
to ST from Kentucky.


----------



## tomkalina (May 7, 2019)

Very nice! Love those hot pink colors.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Really nice bloom mccallen.


----------



## BrucherT (May 9, 2019)

mccallen said:


> Here is my Phrag.Daniel Nolte, blooming today.


Wow this one is the bomb!


----------



## mccallen (May 9, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Wow this one is the bomb!



I like it too! If it’s still blooming in 2 weeks I might take it in for judging.

I took my Mariza Rolando on Tuesday but it was screened out


----------



## monocotman (May 10, 2019)

Really nice!
David


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2019)

Yes, it is soo lovely!!!! I like it a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## chris20 (May 11, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2019)

Nice, but I predict screening out due to unround petals!


----------

